# Buddy vs Hedgehog



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

This little hedgehog was shuffling around, minding his own business when Buddy decided he wanted to play! Took me ages to coax Buddy from the hedgehog! All he wanted to do was play with it and sniff it. I was just paranoid about fleas and Buddy getting a spike to the face! But still managed to get a quick photo!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah inquisitive boy... great photo x


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Awww lovely pic, how nice to see a hedgehog out and about!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a fantastic pic,how cute!! xxx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww, lovely photo - Buddy looks so puzzled 

We had the opposite problem last night on our evening walk - there was a squashed, very recently run over, hedgehog on the road through our village which has no pavements  Blood on the road and a devil of a job to get Biscuit to walk around it without diving in nose first. 

Then when we took her out in the back garden for her last wee before bed she came running back with a frog in her mouth - eeeeewww! Luckily managed to get her to drop it as even she thought it didn't taste very nice. Then had to catch it and pop it over the fence into next door's garden who have a pond!!! Not what we wanted to be doing at 11pm  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely picture - I see Buddy has a similar 'shave' cut to Izzy.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

how sweet is that! we had a hedghog in the back garden and wispa was so excited running in circles and sniffing it like mad!! lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute picture, would love to know what Buddy was thinking


----------

